# Fragen zur Firmengründung.



## caramba12321 (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe mitlerweile eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung, viele Jahre Erfahrung in Sachen Programmieren/Designen und auserdem kann ich meiner Meinung gut mit Menschen umgehen.
Nun möchte ich studieren und nebenbei mein erstes kleines Gewerbe gründen. Ich habe 2 Monate lang eine Geschäftsidee ausgearbeitet und eine Planung erstellt. Ich möchte das ganze natürlich erstmal von Zuhause aus machen, um überflüssige Kosten für ein büro zu sparen. Auf jedenfall wirds da halt um Webseitenerstellung für Firmen- oder Privatkunden gehen.

Meine Frage an euch:
Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht und kann davon berichten?
Mit was für einem Startkapital muss ich rechnen, ich möchte das ganze auf jedenfall mit Eigenkapital eröffnen und nicht über einen Kredit, damit falls der Plan versagt keine Schulden da bleiben.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja von euren Erfahrungen berichten, denn ich weiss das die Bandbreite an solchen kleinen Firmen recht groß ist, aber ich habe wie gesagt ein recht gutes Konzept ausgearbeitet, mit dem ich mich durchsetzten möchte.

Ich freue mich auf interessante Beiträge,
Gruss
Caramba


----------



## wildsoul (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

Wenn ich Du wäre, würde ich mich zum englisches GmbH entscheiden.

Kannst dich ja mal erkundigen ...!


mfg


----------



## caramba12321 (31. Oktober 2006)

Genau das hatte ich vor 
Danke aber für deinen Beitrag.


----------



## TazmanXT (31. Oktober 2006)

Also zu dem Thema kann ich dir ein ganzes Buch schreiben.

Ich wollte mich auch Selbstständig machen......im Bereich Webdesign und vertonung von Filmen.
Sache war bei mir nur die : 
1. War ich zu der Zeit Arbeitslos und habe Arbeitslosengeld bezogen
2. Keine abgeschlossene Ausbildung in dem bereich.

Somit kam bei mir nur in Betracht Überbrückungsgeld zu beantragen. Was wohl auch bei dir in Frage kommen würde.

So und genau das wollte ich auch tun. Um zumindest in der Anfangszeit mein Geld zum Lebensunterhalt zu sichern.....denn wie jeder weiß ist aller Anfang immer schwer.
Vorallem in diesem bereich da es solche firmen heutzutage wie Sand am Meer gibt.

Auflagen waren dafür nun : 
1 Eine Gute Idee
2. Ein Gutachten erstellen lassen von der IHK ( kostenpunkt :100€ )
3.Teilnahme an einem Seminar des Arbeitsamtes


Ich habe dann alle diese Punkte dort vorgenommen.
Die Idee stand und war auch sehr gut durchdacht...genau wie bei dir eine lange Planungszeit.
An dem Seminar habe ich Teilgenommen und zudem dort viele neue Infos bekommen bezüglich des Gutachtens der IHK.

So dann kommen wir zum Schwierigen punkt : Das Gutachten an sich.

Du mußt denen dort ein kompletten Businessplan vorlegen.
Ich habe denen dort einen Plan erstellt in zweifacher ausführung.

Einmal nach genauen Angaben des Amtes...wie so etwas aussehen sollte.
Und noch dazu einmal aus meiner Ansicht,wo ich dann auch alles nochmals genaustens Punkt für Punkt erklärt habe wie ich was genau vor habe....wie ich es umsetzen will usw usw.........also mehr als nur ausführlich.

Das ganze hatte ich genau wie du vor : Erstmal von zuhause aus Arbeiten um unnötige Kosten zu vermeiden,sprich mietkosten für ein Büro.
Anschaffungskosten für nötige programme fielen auch weg da ich sie schon alle habe.
ich hätte im grunde rein gar nichts gebraucht außer Materialien ,z.b : Druckerpatronen,papier, Rohlinge usw......also im grunde nur kleinkram.
Und genau das habe ich denen auch mehr als nur einmal reingeschrieben und begründet.

Nur entweder sie wollten oder konnten es nicht zur kenntnis nehmen.
Denn Ende vom lied war : Antrag abgelehnt aus folgendem Grund : 

zu niedrige Kalkulierung der Ausgaben.

Das war dann meine Erfahrung mit dem Selbständig machen,hätte da noch Einspruch gegen einlegen können und nochmals ein Gutachten erstellen lassen aber hätte wieder 100€ gekostet.....also ende der geschichte.

Kurz gesagt : Will gut überlegt sein was du vor hast


----------



## caramba12321 (31. Oktober 2006)

Also, so wie ich das aufgenommen habe, scheiterte es bei dir daran, dass du kein Überbrückungsgeld bekommen hast?
Ich habe ein relativ hohes Eigenkapital, was ich zum Anfang investieren kann und werde.
Ich möchte nur wie gesagt nichts über einen Kredit etc machen.


----------



## TazmanXT (31. Oktober 2006)

Genau daran scheiterte es bei mir  
Da ich kein hohes Eigenkapital hatte.....um diese "Anfangs/Aufbauzeit" erstmal zu überbrücken.

Wenn du natürlich sagst das du auf so etwas nicht angewiesen bist dann brauchst du natürlich kein Geld zu beantragen.

Somit mußte nur dein Gewerbe Anmelden....was um die 30€ kostet und das wars meines Wissens nach.


----------



## SixDark (31. Oktober 2006)

Die Gewerbeanmeldung ist kein Problem und kostet wie schon erwähnt (je nach Bundesland unterschiedlich) zwischen 20 und 40 Eur.

Du willst studieren und nebenbei Dein Gewerbe haben. Sollte kein Problem sein - habe ich auch gemacht. Geh zum Gewerbeamt und beantrage ein Nebengewerbe. Es ist wichtig, dass Du ein "Neben"-Gewerbe beantragst, damit Du "hauptberuflich" Student bleibst. Dann werden sämtliche Kosten für Krankenkasse etc. auf Dich als Student berechnet und bezogen. Beim Finanzamt wirst Du automatisch gemeldet - das ist aber auch kein Problem. Wichtig ist hierbei zu wissen wie man mit dem ganzen Kram bezüglich Rechnungslegung etc. umgehen muss. Entweder Du nimmst Dir einen Steuerberater, was allerdings gerade in der Anfangszeit sehr schnell Dein eingenommenes Geld wieder auffrisst, oder Du machst es selbst. Hierbei ist zu beachten, dass dies NICHT einfach nur ein "nebenbei mach ich mal die Buchhaltung" ist, sondern dass man da wirklich gewissenhaft arbeiten muss. Das Finanzamt ist da nicht zu Spässen aufgelegt. Wenn man allerdings ordentlich seine Buchhaltung macht und auch pünktlivh alles abgibt und bezahlt, hat man mit denen in der Regel keine Probleme...

Aber wie gesagt, ein Nebengewerbe als Student ist kein Problem.

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## caramba12321 (31. Oktober 2006)

Hm, wie bist du denn am Anfang an erste Aufträge rangekommen?

Wie ist das hier mit dem Finanzamt, wenn ich ein Englisches Limited ldt. anmelde?


----------



## Julian Maicher (31. Oktober 2006)

Aufträge würde ich bestenfalls schon vor der Gründung sammeln. Wer garantiert dir, dass du nach der Grüdung Aufträge bekommst? Keine!
Ergo: Versuchen, schon vorher eine Auftragsakquise zu betreiben. Wenn du erstmal eine zufriedenstellende Anzahl an Aufträgen hast, erst dann würde ich den Schritt wagen und ein Gewerbe anmelden.
Wie man sowas machen kann? z.B. Klinken putzen. Such dir Firmen in deinem Umkreis herraus, die keine oder deiner Meinung nach eine schlechte Internetseite haben. Dann musst du dich selber gut verkaufen und den potenziellen Kunden versuchen klar zu machen, wie wichtig eine gute Webseite heutzutage ist! Wenn du, wie du sagst, gut mit Menschen umgehen kannst und dich gut verkaufen kannst, dann ist dass das A und O.
An erste Aufträge kann man auch gut über den Bekanntenkreis rankommen. Keine Ahnung, ob du Beziehungen welcher Art auch immer zu einflussreichen Angestellten hast .. kann nie schaden. Vor Allem auch, weil man an gute Aufträge ohne Namen und aussagekräftige Referenzen nur sehr schwer rankommt, es sei denn man hat, wie gesagt, persönliche Beziehungen.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit der Auftragsakquise wären Internetplattformen, wo man sich um Jobs bewerben kann. Die laufen momentan ganz gut - streng mal ein wenig google an!

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg!!


----------



## caramba12321 (31. Oktober 2006)

Vielen Dank für den Daumendruck 

Ich habe heute mal über den Tag ein paar Auftragsbörsen besichtigt und sogar schon einen Deal abgeschlossen. Aller Anfang ist schwer, oder jeder fängt klein an


----------



## Ramon (31. Oktober 2006)

Bzgl. der Steuern würde ich dir vorschlagen, dass du dich (deine Firma) zunächst nach USt. §19 anmeldest -> also steuerfrei. Somit zahlst du halt unter bestimmten Bedingungen (Umsatz weniger als EUR 17k im laufenden und vorraussichtlich unter - ich glaube - EUR 50k im folgenden Jahr) keine Umsatzsteuern, darfst jedoch auch keine verlangen (ACHTUNG: Es darf also keine MwSt. auf einer Rechnung ausgewiesen sein und es muss einen Hinweis geben, dass die Rechnung gemäß USt. §19 erstellt wurde).
Ansonsten bleibt für dich alles beim Alten, nur das du ein wenig von den Steuern befreit bist.
Ganz wichtig ist auch: Solltest du die Werte überschreiten, musst du das Finanzamt informieren und die Steuerbefreiung aufheben. Auch bekommst du dann erst eine USt.-ID., die du jedoch beim Geschäft innerhalb Deutschlands nicht benötigst.

Das Startkapital als Interfacedesinger schätze ich als sehr gering ein, da du deine Internetpräsenz wohl selbstgestalten musst und nötigenfalls nicht einmal neue Software benötigst (außer du arbeitest mit SSL-Lizensen). Ansonsten fallen halt nur die Kosten für einen Webserver (den du evtl. auch schon besitzt und dann sogar absetzen kannst) und evtl. Werbung an. Jedoch bietet sich auch hier beim Interface die Möglichkeit an, dass du bei deinen Auftraggeber Werbung (zB im Impressum) machen kannst oder bei diesem einen so guten Eindruck hinterlässt, dass er dich weiterempfiehlt.

Ansonsten wünsch ich dir viel Glück!


----------



## Rena Hermann (31. Oktober 2006)

wildsoul hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich Du wäre, würde ich mich zum englisches GmbH entscheiden.





caramba12321 hat gesagt.:


> Genau das hatte ich vor


Ich weiß nicht, was für Beweggründe dich zu einer Limited treiben aber bitte vorher bei neutralen Stellen gut erkundigen und nicht unreflektiert auf blumige Versprechen mancher mittlerweile wohl recht vermögenden Ltd-Vermittler reinfallen.

Siehe z.B. auch hier
Rechtsform Limited - ohne Haftung zum Schnäppchenpreis? Die Märchenstunde der Limited-Vermittler

Gruß und viel Erfolg 
Rena


----------



## caramba12321 (1. November 2006)

> neutralen Stellen



hm, welche neutralen Stellen meinst du denn?

Gruss
Caramba


----------



## Rena Hermann (1. November 2006)

Keine Ahnung ... IHK, Existenzgründerseminare in der näheren Umgebung, Steuerberater, Anwälte etc. Kommt auch auf dein Konzept an.

Jedenfalls fachkundige Stellen, die _nicht_ aufgrund dieser oder jener ausgesprochenen Empfehlung mehr oder weniger Vorteile für sich selbst haben - neutral eben. So wie man sich zu Versicherungen oder Geldanlagen ja auch nicht von einem beraten läßt, der (letztlich finanziell) an bestimmte Anbieter gebunden ist.

Internetrecherchen können als erste Orientierung helfen wobei da immer zu beachten ist, dass
1.) man am besten nicht mit einem vorgefertigten Wunsch, also nur zur Bestätigung dessen, was man gerne hören will, auf die Suche geht,
2.) jede gelesene Meinung immer auch eine persönliche ist, die nicht immer objektiv sein muss geschweige denn fachkundig (so z.B. Aussagen von mehr oder weniger anonymen X, Y und Zs in Foren),
3.) man auch viel Halbwissen findet, das erkannt, beurteilt und eingeschätzt werden muss und
4.) sich auch im Internet natürlich Informationen finden, die als neutral getarnt doch eher eigene Interessen verfolgen.

Ich z.B. habe gehört, dass - im Gegensatz zu der "Modeerscheinung" hierzulande - von Unternehmensberatungen in England die Limited-Form dort eher _nicht_ für kleine Newcomerunternehmen empfohlen wird. Gründe dafür findest du unter anderem in o.g. Link.
Dies unter Berücksichtigung von 3.) einzuordnen, ist jedoch deine unternehmerische Entscheidung. 

Btw ... was hindert dich daran, einfach mal als Einzelunternehmer im Nebengewerbe parallel zum Studium anzufangen? Ausbauen läßt sich's ja immer noch.
Hab ich vor gut fünf Jahren auch gemacht - bisher keine negativen Erfahrungen.
Wenn dein erster Gedanke bei der Selbständigkeit vielleicht ist, möglichst sämtliche Haftung auszuschließen (was letztlich eh nicht geht) bist du vielleicht doch eher Unterbinder/Unterlasser als Unternehmer?
Letzteres natürlich auch wieder unter 1. bis 3. o.g. Liste zu betrachten ... und natürlich auch etwas provokativ, also nicht böse sein. 

Sollte dein Konzept größere finanzielle Verbindlichkeiten, Mitarbeiter die zu bezahlen sind o.ä. beinhalten, mag das natürlich anders sein. Auch wenn eventuell eine Familie dahinter steht, die es zu versorgen gilt - man selbst kann ja lange von Knäckebrot leben. Aber spätestens in solchen Fällen wäre eine ausführliche Beratung eben durch neutrale Stellen definitiv sinnvoll, denn dann geht's ja nicht mehr nur um dich.

Grüße
Rena


----------

